# Should AEW buy out TNA/Impact?



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

As the title suggests, they could pick up alot of experienced people from it as well as own the TNA video library for if they decided to launch their own WWE network style service, feels like only a matter of time before Impact eventually folds and WWE most likely buys it just for the library, maybe AEW should beat them to it.

Thoughts?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I remember reading somewhere that Khan was approached about buying Impact but he decided to start from scratch. I mean it would be good for the talent and the video library but I don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Realistically what do you get if you do? The TV slot is worthless, the talent seems to be able to leave when they fancy it anyway so you can get anyone who's worth anything, aside from video footage of a bunch of guys who mostly work elsewhere, if they're still going, I don't see whats to gain.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

God no. We don't need the stench of this failure of the promotion. AEWs need to start from the beginning and build itself (which is exactly what they're doing), not be associated with something as bad as Impact. Moreover, people need to understand that AEW is not another Impact Wrestling, it's something bigger and better.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

RBrooks said:


> God no. We don't need the stench of this failure of the promotion. AEWs need to start from the beginning and build itself (which is exactly what they're doing), not be associated with something as bad as Impact. Moreover, people need to understand that AEW is not another Impact Wrestling, it's something bigger and better.


This.

Impact might have improved in the last 4 years but it always had stink on it. The Asylum days were cringe, things improved around 06-09 but the campy atmosphere of stage 21 still made it look like inbred wrestling, and don't get me started on what they did between 2010 to 14.

Aew should stay away. Let WWE scoop up the video library.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

oleanderson89 said:


> Aew should stay away. Let WWE scoop up the video library.


Exactly. Besides, why would they even want that TNA library? It seems more fitting for WWE for guys like AJ Styles, Samoa Joe or Robert Roode, they could use the footage for some specials and all that stuff, because that's what they like to do. AEW doesn't need any of that, they should be their own thing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Impact would go the highest bidder - and that would be Vince McMahon. Anthem is waiting for their next television negotiation now hoping the WWE and now AEW deals will make other outlets more willing to give them a slot and a shot. 

Honestly I'd be more interested in MLW talent contracts and even Evolve talent contracts.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Absolutely not.

TNA isn't worth owning, it's all about being Elite with AEW. 

TNA is the opposite.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

No. Impact's library is useless to AEW if they don't have Imapct's star names from the past on their roster. It is also a very different type of business launching a WWE style network. Let AEW walk first before trying to fly.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Exactly. Besides, why would they even want that TNA library? It seems more fitting for WWE for guys like AJ Styles, Samoa Joe or Robert Roode, they could use the footage for some specials and all that stuff, because that's what they like to do. AEW doesn't need any of that, they should be their own thing.


For content if they ever started their own network like WWE. I'm sure they will eventually have one.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Stay away from Impact. The library is worthless to them. The bucks were misused, Cody only had about 3 matches, what do they gain? I know RoH isn’t for sale but that would be the better library/roster for them to buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

If this was 2009, it would make sense as it had a lot of potential, a solid time slot, and a roster full of great talent, but now they've got no TV deal after years on stations most people haven't heard of, a roster that's been hollowed out due to years of low pay and mismanagement, and as a company they are seen as a complete joke.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

No they shouldn't. They have no reason to. I could see WWE buying them before AEW, just for the video library.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

No stupid idea. Aew is its own legacy and its success bigger than tna ever was proves they dont need to touch them

Impact has no experince to iffer that aew doesn't have better right now


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> Stay away from Impact. The library is worthless to them. The bucks were misused, Cody only had about 3 matches, what do they gain? I know RoH isn’t for sale but that would be the better library/roster for them to buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keeping the Bucks library of TNA matches away from WWE would hold certain value.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean Impact has assets they could use like talent from Tessa, Moose, etc. and the tape library even if it's just to make it so WWE can't have it.

But the only way they should buy it is if the company goes bankrupt and they can buy it for a fraction of the price, like WWE did with WCW.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Nah son. Could see Impact selling to MLW and MLW retaining the X-Division & Knockouts titles but unifying the Tag and World titles with theirs. Impact’s name value is too damaged IMO. Don and Scott have tried but, I really think they should consider selling to MLW if MLW has any interest.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay, I'm going to be real about this considering barely anyone on this thread has been so far.

If AEW purchased the TNA Wrestling assets it would certainly benefit their barely existent video library. Especially if and when they launch their own streaming service. That way they have some kind of content other than just AEW. 

The TNA library is by far the most lucrative wrestling library not owned by the WWE. You can look at the star power and history for yourselves...

But, realistically I don't think the TNA assets aren't meant for AEW and probably would be better suited being purchased eventually by WWE considering most of the homegrown TNA talent falls under the WWE banner.

I remember reading last year that Scott D'Amore and Ed Nordholm met with Triple H and WWE execs. So, I think a WWE purchase is inevitable.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Actually if MLW doesn’t have the funds to buy them, Ring Of Honor buying them could be a possibility. They could merge their streaming libraries. Maybe an ROH invasion angle where ROH takes over - with ROH taking over their international TV deals and possibly expanding to two hours.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

The only thing they should want from Impact is their talent... all of which will probably leave once their contracts are over now that AEW exists. No need to buy the company


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Y'all are fucking ridiculous, if they can purchase Impact amd it's video library for a low price what would be the downside?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ObsoleteMule said:


> The only thing they should want from Impact is their talent... all of which will probably leave once their contracts are over now that AEW exists. No need to buy the company


Well AEW needs talent now. So if the price was reasonable enough, buying the contracts of the talent to be able to use them come October would be beneficial. 

Where is this all coming from anyways - is Impact in dire straits again or is this baseless hypothetical?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Y'all are fucking ridiculous, if they can purchase Impact amd it's video library for a low price what would be the downside?


Who the he'll is paying a promotion to watch talent not associated with the brand? If anyone is being ridiculous you guys not seeing the undeline issues, Christ. "Hey let's watch these AJ Styles matches on the AEW Network" "Isn't AJ in WWE?" "...". The fuck? TNA's library is best served to WWE or ROH it's rather idiotic to think otherwise really.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

talking about impact, apparently Brian Cage was backstage at DON but could not appear. any news on his contract?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

No. Impact is tainted. No matter what banner it flies under it will always be known as TNA and it comes with a price. A bad one

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

AEW should pick up some of the talent like Blanchard, Grace, Cage but other than that it's not worth having the "TNA" stink on them

Rather see the video library on wwe network


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely. There's a number of talents that they could use on their roster, and they'd have about 17+ years of TNA content that they could put on their network.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well AEW needs talent now. So if the price was reasonable enough, buying the contracts of the talent to be able to use them come October would be beneficial.
> 
> Where is this all coming from anyways - is Impact in dire straits again or is this baseless hypothetical?


Im pretty sure its baseless... seems like every other day impact is seriously close to folding... we’ll never know for sure tho


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What for? Anyone AEW want they'll get in the end anyway. Can't name many in Impact that would do anything for them.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

The Khans may have enough money to buy out the WWE someday


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Vic said:


> Who the he'll is paying a promotion to watch talent not associated with the brand? If anyone is being ridiculous you guys not seeing the undeline issues, Christ. "Hey let's watch these AJ Styles matches on the AEW Network" "Isn't AJ in WWE?" "...". The fuck? TNA's library is best served to WWE or ROH it's rather idiotic to think otherwise really.


No, idiotic is thinking that they can't make money or use off of the TNA/Impact library in the future. This "but Styles and most TNA guys are in WWE" is irrelevant fanboy who doesn't want to be associated with Impact thinking. . Being able to eventually go "hey on our Network you'll not only get AEW but the entire TNA/Impact library" is just an extra reason to buy their service. I mean how often do you here "I mainly watch the archived content on the WWE Network". Giving folk a chance to see old TNA/Impact stuff does no harm.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

No, let them establish themselves first before they start buying up other companies.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

No.

How about AEW worry about what they are doing right now and the steps they are taking at the moment. There should as many alternatives as possible against WWE (IMPACT included).


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

No. AEW need to focus on doing their own thing. Impact is just fine so leave it alone.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

God no they need to stay the fuck away from that company.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the passionate responses guys, I thought their video library might be worth it alone, imagine having to subscribe to a AEW digital service to see Sting, Hardy, Angle, AJ Styles, Joe, and Young Buck matches lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nah.


To me, even if it's a matter of acquiring content for an eventual streaming service, they're better off partnering with active promotions, licensing their libraries and streaming their current events for a fee. 



Sure, Impact would fit in within that concept but how does Impact's archives fit within AEW's presentation? Because that history, for the most part, is a stark contrast to AEW's present, in terms of how it treats the product.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Impacts only value right now is the video content, especially from the TNA days with matches from alot of good talent. Also Impact does have some good current talent like Cage, Scarlett, OVE, LAX, etc. Some backstage hands like Jimmy Jacobs would be great as agents. Especially since The Elite got him fired from WWE. Ha

But I would not operate it as a brand or seperate company. Strictly for video footage for maybe a on demand service and maybe like 5 contracts and a few other Personnel. And importantly....

Replace Marvez with Don Callis on commentary and were set!!! 

Callis and Excalibur as the main announce team and JR as a 3rd man for the Main events and high profile matches!!!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> No. AEW need to focus on doing their own thing. Impact is just fine so leave it alone.


Totally agreed. Impact has done a pretty decent job these last two years to semi-remove itself from the past TNA stench. I'd hate for there to be one less wrestling promotion and they have done a decent job to get back on track, except for this little ECW resurgence the last few weeks. We should be glad that we have AEW, ROH, NJPW, MLW, and Impact when WWE stinks so bad.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Wouldn't AEW have to take on all the lawsuits that Impact has if they buy it?...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Absolutely not. They should have nothing to do with that dumpster fire.
They can acquire talent from it, but stray from any official ties to that promotion.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

No. Why would you want it? Unless he wants to put out a "LolTNA" documentary series.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

What benefit would this even be to AEW?


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't think they should buy Impact but it wouldn't hurt to have a working agreement with them

The marks might not like this but the Glenn Gilbertti vs Female Wrestlers feud on that show is hilarious and I'd love to see AEW try something like that when their weekly TV show debuts in october.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'd worry about them surviving on their own for a few years before the start buying other companies

all it's gonna take is Tony Khan having a bad year and looking to cut some fat for AEW to be toast

(Tony's the dad, right? the one who's actually paying for all this?)


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

is AEW really that desperate for 12K viewers and a roster full of nobodies?


----------



## laputan machine (Jul 15, 2018)

reyfan said:


> feels like only a matter of time before Impact eventually folds


people keep saying this since 2002


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

It would be unwise to do so at this time.

First, any talent from Impact worth picking up is either:

a) Already also working for MLW

or

b) Already also working with, or has worked with, AAA

It would make more sense for there to be a talent exchange between these promotions. And seeing that AEW has a partnership with AAA, there shouldn’t be any problem for them there.

Second, even if no one likes to admit it, Impact does have its own identity at this time, that being an underground fed (kind of like LU), and to go to place for indy feds across the US to co-promote with. It’s far removed from what the promotion used to be when it was on Spike, but it works for the promotion these days. The pressure’s off of them now to try and rival WWE every week.

Third, Impact would be better served as either a feeder promotion for AEW, or AEW’s answer to NXT, especially with Impact’s current connection to the indy scene. With that being said, the same role could be filled by MLW.

Fourth, with the number of disgruntled talents with WWE, has been reported, these stars will need a place to work. AEW can’t bring in everyone from WWE. The risk is too high that it will turn AEW into another WCW or TNA, which no one wants, since that move would be a repeat of a key mistake those promotions made. At least if Impact stays open, those WWE stars have a place to go.

However, purchasing the tape library would be of benefit to AEW, just like it has value to WWE and ROH.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Like I said before, I think they would only try to get it like how WWE got WCW, which was for a bargain price after WCW shut down.

Sure Impact has talents AEW would like, but it's not like any of these people like Tessa or others are locked down to super long deals. They can afford to wait. And after that there's the tape library, which is an asset, but more in the sense that WWE couldn't have it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Other than some of their talent roster, I don't see the value in it. Makes way more sense for WWE, since I'm sure they want more AJ Styles matches to put on the WWE Network.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

No, but they should get the sexiest female on earth, Scarlett Bordeaux !


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Impact has no more to offer than the local fed playing the armory down the street. It's been completely strip mined of value. It's utterly remarkable that it's still a thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ewwwww, no.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Stevieg786 said:


> No, but they should get the sexiest female on earth, Scarlett Bordeaux !


Im sure the reason why they didnt resign is to go to AEW. They both would be a perfect fit. They need some girls with attitude and edge and not this pretend revolution. She can wrestle anyways


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone who says the video library will be useless to AEW is missing the bigger picture. The footage will be worth a lot for future programme releases, signings and current superstar background footage. Supposing they wanted to release a documentary about the Young Bucks, they can now use some of their Generation Me footage. They also have So Cal Uncensored on board, who spent the majority of their careers in TNA (Kazarian and Daniels formed as a team there). Should they one day end up with the likes of Jay Lethal, again they have tons of X Division footage. The biggest benefit of them all would be the ability to sell/license some of it to WWE for many of their current stars.

As a promotion itself, the asset isn't worth a great deal (besides maybe title history and logistical assets), but the video footage will be worth a lot to whoever wants to use it properly.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Dixie said:


> Your opinion doesn't mean shit, bro. :russo


You're a bitch BRO, and now everyone knows it.

:tripsscust


----------



## Dixie (Sep 29, 2016)

Darkest Lariat said:


> *Impact has no more to offer than the local fed playing the armory down the street. It's been completely strip mined of value. It's utterly remarkable that it's still a thing.*





Darkest Lariat said:


> You're a bitch BRO, and now everyone knows it.
> 
> :tripsscust


Are you angry, bro? :russo

I bet you were one of those people that said they were going out of business every week when TNA was on Spike, just trying to bring them down. 

You're the one that called out IMPACT Wrestling for still being around saying they have no more to offer. You do realize people still watch and care, right? You can't rip them for still being a thing. There's plenty of talented wrestlers that work there that I'm sure AEW is keeping an eye on.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Dixie said:


> Are you angry, bro? :russo
> 
> I bet you were one of those people that said they were going out of business every week when TNA was on Spike, just trying to bring them down.
> 
> You're the one that called out IMPACT Wrestling for still being around saying they have no more to offer. You do realize people still watch and care, right? You can't rip them for still being a thing. There's plenty of talented wrestlers that work there that I'm sure AEW is keeping an eye on.


They clearly don't need my help screwing up their own business. They got themselves on a channel that just forgot to air their new episode. The rats have left that garbage barg, now all there is to watch it sink.
:heston


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

The library is worth it I guess.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Anyone who says the video library will be useless to AEW is missing the bigger picture. The footage will be worth a lot for future programme releases, signings and current superstar background footage. Supposing they wanted to release a documentary about the Young Bucks, they can now use some of their Generation Me footage. They also have So Cal Uncensored on board, who spent the majority of their careers in TNA (Kazarian and Daniels formed as a team there). Should they one day end up with the likes of Jay Lethal, again they have tons of X Division footage. The biggest benefit of them all would be the ability to sell/license some of it to WWE for many of their current stars.
> 
> As a promotion itself, the asset isn't worth a great deal (besides maybe title history and logistical assets), but the video footage will be worth a lot to whoever wants to use it properly.


That would be a good point, Dickhead (your name, not an insult), but is it really worth forking out for that library? Like, what is value is Generation Me footage? Or Daniels/AJ/Claire Lynch stuff? It comes with stank. Might be best just to leave it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How about AEW focuses on its own legacy and not take on someone elses


----------



## Goatfox (Jun 10, 2019)

I say absolutely not at this point TNA is pretty much dead in the water 


although I say take a look at talents such as Santana Garrett, Madison Rayne, and Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Only positive would be some talent contracts - I don’t see the video library being worth that much to AEW in the long run. Most of the bigger stars from the TNA era are now in WWE and so all you’re getting is Young Bucks/Daniels and Kaz footage 

Unless they got it all for an absolute steal I don’t see the point


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jun 7, 2015)

Best scenario for me would be WWE buy the video archives from Impact but the talent roster get cut loose allowing them to negotiate with AEW they could then boost their roster with the likes of Cage, Callihan, LAX, Johnny Impact and others. That way we get vintage TNA on the WWE Network and AEW get some decent new signings. 
But from what I've seen Impact have got their act together a little, they've downsized to a smaller indie style promotion rather than stupidly trying to compete with WWE and don't seem to be in the financial peril they once were. I'd be quite happy to see a working relationship between AEW and Impact that allows Impact talent to appear in AEW when it works around their Impact commitments.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Be funny if TNA winds up buying AEW.

But seriously folks. AEW has it's own hole to get out of. Who starts a wrestling company in this day and age and puts all it's chips in TV? 6 months in, if the rating aren't good, TNT will drop them like a bad habit. TNA has been doing this for 15 years, talented roster(which several are now in WWE) , mega over wrestlers from WWE went there, now look at them.... go ask them if it's a struggle. And they started when TV was still a big deal, the only outlet.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> That would be a good point, Dickhead (your name, not an insult), but is it really worth forking out for that library? Like, what is value is Generation Me footage? Or Daniels/AJ/Claire Lynch stuff? It comes with stank. Might be best just to leave it.


It depends on how much they purchase it for. I would imagine it would go cheap one day soon, being that Impact is largely worthless at this point.


----------



## Clayton Gilliland (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes, make AEW alot of better company.bring all impact wrestling superstar on AEW also that will be Awesome.get out wwe.AEW might get out wwe out of business.


----------



## thewhitecrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Impact should strengthen up and eventually get back to it’s glory days. It can’t and will not end up like WCW, buying of any kind of sort doesn’t come to question.

And why the fuck would AEW do that anyways? They didn’t even start having their weekly shows yet, it makes no sense. Literally no profit for them by buying Impact. Not quite sure if they actually have enough money to buy it in the first place.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TNA was good way back in the day when they were on Spike those were the glory days, they had young AJ Styles in his prime, prime Samoa Joe, Kurt Angle, Frankie Kazarian, Christopher Daniels, Homicide, Christian, the X Division was epic. It's never been the same when they left Spike.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

thewhitecrow said:


> Impact should strengthen up and eventually get back to it’s glory days. It can’t and will not end up like WCW, buying of any kind of sort doesn’t come to question.
> 
> And why the fuck would AEW do that anyways? They didn’t even start having their weekly shows yet, it makes no sense. Literally no profit for them by buying Impact. *Not quite sure if they actually have enough money to buy it in the first place.*


The Khan family has more then enough money to buy Impact Wrestling if they wanted to.


----------

